# Any sausage pros here?



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

I just got my first stuffer, already have a grinder, and three books with the science of this stuff and what are supposed to be authentic recipes from around the world.

I have learned much just reading them and dont feel like I will make something you cant eat.

But it's a new twist to cooking - you either get it right - or it wont be right.

You cant fix it once it's in the casing.

I've  been reading about nitrites and all this stuff. Wondering about it too.

No matter what I learn, I just paid $300 + bucks in equipment to go at this stuff and not to mention the cost of meat.

I am going to go this direction, any advice appreciated!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 29, 2006)

start with some small batches of loose sausage...make patties, etc.  Try them out several ways...pan fried, grilled, roasted etc.  If the flavor meets with your approval, then do a run in casings.  

For dry aged sausage, you must pack in casings and hang or smoke...in MS I'd smoke em.  

I make my own chorizo and linguisa because I like it HOT ... Mexican and south west style, and that's hard to buy on the East Coast.  I also make my own lamb sauages.  
BE CLEAN...wash before during and after.  Do not risk contamination with this or any preserving, such as canning, that you do.  Botulism is deadly and total paralysis is not fun I understand.

THe rewards are great.  Home cured meats are fantastic; just like home made breads! People have been making jerky for awhile at home now, and with the results are fine.  THis is not much different.

ENjoy!


----------



## jminion (Apr 2, 2006)

Mr Len Poli has a site that I use all the time:
http://home.pacbell.net/lpoli/

I have recipes for TX Hot links and Andouille that have been recieved very well. Willing to pass on if your interested.
Jim


----------

